

Show HN: Thrive Small Business App - bmle
http://thriveapp.com

======
nreece
The homepage (above the fold) doesn't tell anything about what your app does.
Move this text above:

"Thrive is the best way to receive key insights to running your business
better."

~~~
bmle
Great feedback. Thanks!

------
bmle
Hey everyone, we launched Thrive for iOS at the end of July after several
months of hard work. I'd love feedback from all business owners and especially
if you own a brick and mortar small business.

~~~
billhendricksjr
Like the idea, glad to see apps for meatspace businesses.

